# Just a few pictures of my 24 gallon nano - its over a year old



## cowetpets

Here it is! Its a 24 gallon aqua-pod 2 black percula clowns and the spotted mandarin. Theres a lot of coral so i wont even start naming that off  .












































































































if you have any questions please ASK
Thanks for looking!
Clint


----------



## Guest

1 word! *BEAUTIFUL!*


----------



## Dragonbeards

Wow. I mean, wow. That looks really nice, more than nice. Love the clowns! Out of curiosity, how long did it take you to get it to look like that?


----------



## emc7

beautiful, is that a metal halide light? How strong?


----------



## SouthernBelle23

Sweet reef tank! I love Black Perculas.


----------



## Guest

yea! i want black perculas. i wonder what would it take to convert my 25 to a SW tank.


----------



## cowetpets

I am glad you all like my little slice of the ocean. I am happy to share it with you!!

The tank its self I have had for 4-5 years but I started anew about 2 years ago with fresh sand and rock. The clowns I have had about 3 years I have raised lots of babies from them.

The light is a 250W XM 15000K mogul w/internal ballast that wakes the whole house up when it turns on. The tank temp runs about 88 on a hot summer day and the heater keeps it above 76. But evaporation is ridiculous about a gallon a day even with that whole glass top.


----------



## cowetpets

Here is some pictures of my other salts.

The 60 HEX w/250W XM 15000k light, Black Sand









The 30H PC lights I sold this tank about 8 months ago but the photos live on...









And last but not least the 3 gallon PICO REEF 3 years in the making (I do have pictures of this one from day one...








































































































wow...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

Your so lucky!
I would love to turn my 10 gallon into a salt, but i don't have the money.


----------



## Dragonbeards

A 3 gallon reef? What can you stick in it? Or is it more just for the corals, and not the fish? Great tanks, by the way. They look awesome.


----------



## Tallonebball

What are the plants you have growing in all your tanks?


----------



## Fishfirst

feather caulerpa


----------



## StripesAndFins

i believe you can fit a clown goby in a 3 gallon tank.

BTW: love the tanks! the are truley amazing


----------



## cowetpets

no fish in the 3 gallon it would probably not support much (lack of filtration) its just coral...

oh the STUPID feather calurpa... I hate it! It just comes back I will rip it out until I think its gone then it comes back within days, it is great for water quality but it is crazy! My tang in the 60 loves it tho... 

I am glad you all like my tanks.

Clint


----------



## jrdeitner

wow they all look great! i see the first one is in the kitchen, which as you probably know is not the best idea, but it looks amazing. love the anenome close up pics.


----------



## Buggy

They are all simply gorgeous!
I must echo Plecos statement....I would love to do a 10 gal reef but....reef tank/feed family? Reef tank/keep my car? Reef tank/have electricity???? Guess the reef tank is out. lol
Thanks for sharing with us cowetpets!


----------



## CoryLoachFreak

*All I have to say is: Whewwwwww !!!! Glad my wife didn't see that tank in your kitchen !!!! She has been on me for the past few months to convert the 125g in the kitchen into a Salt Tank.

We had a 125g SW in the family room, and it was just soooooooo beautiful. I was sickened one morning to hear the dreaded "Kahhhhwhooooshhhhhhh" sound. 125 gallons of water poured into the room into the room in less then a second. :-(

Maybe I can talk the wife into converting the 55g or the 75g tank in our bedroom into a SW Tank instead. LOL. Maybe the 55g in the living room, or the 125g in the family room, or, or, .......... LOL.

BTW: AWESOME photos !!!!! and AWESOME Nano tank !!!! That is by far thee nicest Nano I have EVER saw!!!! Hands down !!!!*


----------

